

Searchyc.com down again? - RiderOfGiraffes

I've checked with<p>http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://searchyc.com/<p>and it seems to be down again.
======
jacquesm
Yes, you can use google site:news.ycombinator.com [yourquery]

<http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com>

as a backup.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I do use that as a backup, but <http://searchyc.com> lets me rank things by
"relevance" or "recency" (which I suspect is not a word, but should be.) When
I'm looking for duplicates, the latter is really useful, and the Google search
doesn't give the same facility.

Thanks for the reminder though.

------
chengmi
I just moved the box from Cupertino to Palo Alto. Should be up now.

